

Show HN: What can be done with a LiveCode, modern-day HyperCard, and a pledge - soapdog

Hello,<p>I came here to show some cool stuff that I made with LiveCode, an HyperCard on steroids, and why I think it makes a great programming language for both beginners and seasoned developers alike. In the end, I make a pledge for the readers to help the kickstarter to make LiveCode an open source language in the terms of the GPL. There are only about 24h left and we're almost there but we need help.<p>My little article is at:<p>http://files.andregarzia.com/pledge.html<p>The KS campaign is at:<p>http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1755283828/open-source-edition-of-livecode<p>Thanks in advance for all the help making a wonderful tool open source and free!
======
richmond62
I use it for this: <http://andregarzia.on-rev.com/richmond/dwriterpro.html>

Enpowering academics and whole communities alike.

Richmond Mathewson.

------
montegoulding
LiveCode is awesome for building cross platform apps. I'm currently building
one that will be deployed on iPad, android tablets, OS X and Windows. All with
the same source!

------
mikhuang
Does anyone have experience developing iOS apps that attempt to match native
experience with LiveCode? From playing with Die Waldfibel
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/die-
waldfibel/id453746100?mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/die-
waldfibel/id453746100?mt=8)), it seems to lack native-feeling momentum
scrolling, scroll bars, navigation menus, etc.

------
mwieder
Andre-

I know folks are gonna jump on you for not using switch statements in your
CuteX86 screenshot, but 300 lines of code! Yow!

~~~
soapdog
Mark,

Yep, should have used switch. But in the article I say that code is horrible
and served a single purpose rsrsrsrs.

I will post the source on github or something similar.

------
strongbow
Been using it for a long time and love it's cross-platform abilities - as well
as the speed of development and easy to understand language - and it's power!

